# pedigreedatabase



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who suggested registering my boy at pedigreedatabase. After entering him and plugging in a few holes on his Dam’s side, I can now trace him back to some NVBK dogs from the 40’s and one French Ring dog from 1917. Now all I have to do is research the impact some of these dogs had on the breed!

If you are interested in a gander: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/602110.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Always fun going back into the pedigrees. Careful though. They are only as good as the person loading the info. 
I can take both my dogs back to the beginning in the 1880s-90s. Way cool! In Trooper's ped there is a white GSD back in the 1890's.   I guess they had to come from somewhere. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it can be a neat tool, just a word of caution for you: at least on the GSD side, it seems one has to keep an eye on your dog's pedigree--there are trolls that'll change stuff in a pedigree just for "fun". which results in various uproars, etc., etc., etc.


----------

